# [SOLVED] Speicherzugriffsfehler, fontconfig

## AROK

Hallo,

gestern habe ich ein update gemacht:

```

1200253063: Started emerge on: Jan 13, 2008 20:37:43

1200253063:  *** emerge --tree --ask --update --verbose --newuse --deep world

1200253079:  >>> emerge (1 of 9) media-libs/libdca-0.0.5 to /

1200253079:  === (1 of 9) Cleaning (media-libs/libdca-0.0.5::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdca/libdca-0.0.5.ebuild)

1200253080:  === (1 of 9) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libdca-0.0.5::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdca/libdca-0.0.5.ebuild)

1200253111:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libdca

1200253111:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1200253111:  === (1 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libdca-0.0.5::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdca/libdca-0.0.5.ebuild)

1200253111:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 9) media-libs/libdca-0.0.5 to /

1200253111:  >>> emerge (2 of 9) dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1 to /

1200253112:  === (2 of 9) Cleaning (dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2-2.6.30-r1.ebuild)

1200253112:  === (2 of 9) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2-2.6.30-r1.ebuild)

1200253187:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libxml2

1200253187: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30)

1200253187:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30

1200253187:  === (2 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2-2.6.30-r1.ebuild)

1200253187:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 9) dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1 to /

1200253187:  >>> emerge (3 of 9) cross-avr/binutils-2.18-r1 to /

1200253188:  === (3 of 9) Cleaning (cross-avr/binutils-2.18-r1::/usr/local/portage/cross-avr/binutils/binutils-2.18-r1.ebuild)

1200253188:  === (3 of 9) Compiling/Merging (cross-avr/binutils-2.18-r1::/usr/local/portage/cross-avr/binutils/binutils-2.18-r1.ebuild)

1200253266:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: cross-avr/binutils

1200253266: === Unmerging... (cross-avr/binutils-2.16.1-r3)

1200253268:  >>> unmerge success: cross-avr/binutils-2.16.1-r3

1200253268:  === (3 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (cross-avr/binutils-2.18-r1::/usr/local/portage/cross-avr/binutils/binutils-2.18-r1.ebuild)

1200253268:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 9) cross-avr/binutils-2.18-r1 to /

1200253268:  >>> emerge (4 of 9) app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5 to /

1200253268:  === (4 of 9) Cleaning (app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5::/usr/portage/app-backup/rdiff-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5.ebuild)

1200253268:  === (4 of 9) Compiling/Merging (app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5::/usr/portage/app-backup/rdiff-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5.ebuild)

1200253272:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-backup/rdiff-backup

1200253272: === Unmerging... (app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.4)

1200253274:  >>> unmerge success: app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.4

1200253274:  === (4 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5::/usr/portage/app-backup/rdiff-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5.ebuild)

1200253274:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 9) app-backup/rdiff-backup-1.0.5 to /

1200253274:  >>> emerge (5 of 9) cross-avr/gcc-4.2.2 to /

1200253274:  === (5 of 9) Cleaning (cross-avr/gcc-4.2.2::/usr/local/portage/cross-avr/gcc/gcc-4.2.2.ebuild)

1200253275:  === (5 of 9) Compiling/Merging (cross-avr/gcc-4.2.2::/usr/local/portage/cross-avr/gcc/gcc-4.2.2.ebuild)

1200253433:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: cross-avr/gcc

1200253433:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1200253433:  === (5 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (cross-avr/gcc-4.2.2::/usr/local/portage/cross-avr/gcc/gcc-4.2.2.ebuild)

1200253433:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 9) cross-avr/gcc-4.2.2 to /

1200253433:  >>> emerge (6 of 9) app-emulation/wine-0.9.53 to /

1200253433:  === (6 of 9) Cleaning (app-emulation/wine-0.9.53::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-0.9.53.ebuild)

1200253434:  === (6 of 9) Compiling/Merging (app-emulation/wine-0.9.53::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-0.9.53.ebuild)

1200253884:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-emulation/wine

1200253884: === Unmerging... (app-emulation/wine-0.9.52)

1200253885:  >>> unmerge success: app-emulation/wine-0.9.52

1200253885:  === (6 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (app-emulation/wine-0.9.53::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-0.9.53.ebuild)

1200253885:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 9) app-emulation/wine-0.9.53 to /

1200253885:  >>> emerge (7 of 9) media-video/vlc-0.8.6d to /

1200253885:  === (7 of 9) Cleaning (media-video/vlc-0.8.6d::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.8.6d.ebuild)

1200253886:  === (7 of 9) Compiling/Merging (media-video/vlc-0.8.6d::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.8.6d.ebuild)

1200254183:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-video/vlc

1200254183: === Unmerging... (media-video/vlc-0.8.6c)

1200254187:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/vlc-0.8.6c

1200254187:  === (7 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (media-video/vlc-0.8.6d::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.8.6d.ebuild)

1200254187:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 9) media-video/vlc-0.8.6d to /

1200254187:  >>> emerge (8 of 9) app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0 to /

1200254187:  === (8 of 9) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-fontconfig/eselect-fontconfig-1.0.ebuild)

1200254187:  === (8 of 9) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-fontconfig/eselect-fontconfig-1.0.ebuild)

1200254189:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-fontconfig

1200254189:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1200254189:  === (8 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-fontconfig/eselect-fontconfig-1.0.ebuild)

1200254189:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 9) app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0 to /

1200254189:  >>> emerge (9 of 9) media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1 to /

1200254189:  === (9 of 9) Cleaning (media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/fontconfig/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1.ebuild)

1200254189:  === (9 of 9) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/fontconfig/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1.ebuild)

1200254230:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/fontconfig

1200254230: === Unmerging... (media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2)

1200254232:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2

1200254232:  === (9 of 9) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/fontconfig/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1.ebuild)

1200254232:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 9) media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1 to /

1200254232:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1200254233:  *** exiting successfully.

1200254233:  *** terminating.

```

Dann Revdep-rebuild:

```

1200254462: Started emerge on: Jan 13, 2008 21:01:02

1200254462:  *** emerge --oneshot =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1 =media-tv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972

1200254463:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 to /

1200254463:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8::/usr/portage/media-libs/xine-lib/xine-lib-1.1.8.ebuild)

1200254464:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8::/usr/portage/media-libs/xine-lib/xine-lib-1.1.8.ebuild)

1200254569:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/xine-lib

1200254569:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1200254569:  === (1 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8::/usr/portage/media-libs/xine-lib/xine-lib-1.1.8.ebuild)

1200254569:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 3) media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 to /

1200254569:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1 to /

1200254569:  === (2 of 3) Cleaning (media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1::/usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1.ebuild)

1200254569:  === (2 of 3) Compiling/Merging (media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1::/usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1.ebuild)

1200254651:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-video/mplayer

1200254651:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1200254651:  === (2 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1::/usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1.ebuild)

1200254651:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 3) media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1 to /

1200254651:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) media-tv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972 to /

1200254651:  === (3 of 3) Cleaning (media-tv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972::/usr/portage/media-tv/mythtv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972.ebuild)

1200254654:  === (3 of 3) Compiling/Merging (media-tv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972::/usr/portage/media-tv/mythtv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972.ebuild)

1200254848:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-tv/mythtv

1200254848:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1200254848:  === (3 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (media-tv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972::/usr/portage/media-tv/mythtv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972.ebuild)

1200254848:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 3) media-tv/mythtv-0.20.2_p14972 to /

1200254848:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1200254848:  *** exiting successfully.

1200254849:  *** terminating.

```

Heute starte ich den Rechner, Compiz geht nicht mehr, und viele Programm mögen auch nciht mehr:

```

$ ccsm

Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

```
$ firefox

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 30566 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)
```

```

# emacs

Fatal error (11)Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

Konqueror sürzt auch regelmäßig ab.   :Confused: 

Revdep-rebuild hab ich auch gerade noch mal laufen lassen, aber hat nichts gebracht! 

Hat von euch Jemand eine Idee??

Vielen Dank für jegliche Tipps  :Exclamation: 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Scheint, als seien nur GTK Anwendungen betroffen. KDE-Zeugs läuft soweit und auch Compiz läuft wieder. Aber ich bekomme kein gtk programm ans laufen. Hab schon alle GTK Libs neu gemerged, hat aber nichts gebracht. Bin wirklich ratlos.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## franzf

Installier dir mal gdb und versuch z.B. gimp:

```
gdb gimp
```

dann startest du gimp im debugger

```
(gdb) exec
```

Sobald es gecrasht ist lässt du dir den Stack anzeigen und postest das bitte hier wieder  :Smile: 

```
(gdb) bt
```

Verlassen tust du gdb mit quit.

Der Backtrace gibt uns Aufschluss darüber, in welcher Lib das Problem steckt (sollte  :Wink: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schachti

Was ich bei solchen Problemen zuerst machen würde (wenn revdep-rebuild zu nichts geführt hat):

Dateisystem überprüfen (fsck)

Festplatte prüfen (smartmontools)

RAM prüfen (memtest86)

CPU prüfen (cpuburn)

----------

## AROK

Danke für die Tipps!

Scheint nicht zu funktionieren, oder checke ich es nicht?

```

# gdb gimp

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) exec

No executable file now.

(gdb) quit

```

```

# gimp

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

```

# gdb firefox

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

"/usr/bin/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognized

(gdb) exec

No executable file now.

(gdb) quit

```

```

# gdb gimp

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) exec gimp

(gdb) bt

No stack.

(gdb) exec gimp

(gdb) bt

No stack.

(gdb) quit

```

geht aber auch bei opera (läuft) nicht:

```

# gdb opera

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

"/usr/bin/opera": not in executable format: File format not recognized

(gdb) quit

```

Geht:

```

# /usr/bin/opera

```

----------

## franzf

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Scheint nicht zu funktionieren, oder checke ich es nicht?
> 
> ```
> 
> # gdb gimp
> ...

 

Sry, mein Fehler  :Sad: 

Natürlich nicht exec sondern run ...

```
gdb brain

(gdb) run

Speicherzugriffsfehler
```

----------

## AROK

```
# gdb gimp

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/gimp

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0xb788c941 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

(gdb)

(gdb) bt

#0  0xb788c941 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

#1  0x00000079 in ?? ()

#2  0xb789646c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

#3  0x00000215 in ?? ()

#4  0xb788e66f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

#5  0x00000007 in ?? ()

#6  0xb65c200c in ?? ()

#7  0xb6604348 in ?? ()

#8  0xbff68bd8 in ?? ()

#9  0xb75d030e in malloc () from /lib/libc.so.6

Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)

(gdb) quit

```

Fontconfig hab ich doch gerstern aktualisiert, leigt es daran? Wie fixe ich es?

----------

## XMath

Hm,

also a) hast du gimp mit debug Option gebaut?

Allerletzte Option ist in meinen Augen ein "emerge world"

----------

## franzf

Und so wie ich das sehe hast du auch nocht eselect-fontconfig draufbekommen  :Smile: 

Schau dir mal an:

```
eselect fontconfig list
```

Was du setzen kannst, dann setzen mit

```
eselect fontconfig set <mein_fontconfig>
```

Sollte fontconfig als eselect-Modul nicht exisitieren, schau mal nach wie es denn dann wirklich heißt mit

```
eselect list-modules
```

Und dann fortfahren wie oben.

Ich hab hier leider nur fontconfig-2.4.2 und nocht kein eselect-Modul dafür  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

Leicher gesagt als getan  :Smile: 

```

# eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files ( * is enabled ):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [10]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [11]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [12]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [13]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  45-latin.conf *

  [15]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [16]  50-user.conf *

  [17]  51-local.conf *

  [18]  60-latin.conf *

  [19]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [20]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [21]  69-unifont.conf *

  [22]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [23]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [24]  80-delicious.conf *

  [25]  90-synthetic.conf *

```

Was soll ich denn nehen? Oder passt das so schon? Enschuldigt meine Unwissenehit    :Embarassed: 

----------

## franzf

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Leicher gesagt als getan 
> 
> ```
> 
> # eselect fontconfig list
> ...

 

Die mit (*) sind schon an. Da du also mehrere Optionen aktivieren kannst lautet die Syntax nicht mehr

```
eselect fontconfig set
```

sondern

```
eselect fontconfig enable
```

Jetzt kannst du nach der Reihe die nocht nicht aktivierten anschalten und zwischendrin immer wieder gimp starten und schauen ob es noch crasht.

Aber vllt. hat wer noch nen besseren Tip, wie man rausfindet was dem fontconfig fehlt dass es crasht...

----------

## AROK

Hab jetzt alle einmal an und einmal aus geschaltet, aber es bringt leider nichts.

----------

## AROK

kann ich es wieder downgraden auf die alte Version? Wie deutest du den Stacktrace?

----------

## AROK

oder kann es daran liegen? 

 *Quote:*   

>  0xb75d030e in malloc () from /lib/libc.so.6

 

Ich emerge nochmal glibc, ich habe ja auch avr-libc geupdatet, vielleicht hat es was überschrieben?! Aber warum gehen dann alle nicht gtk-Programme!?

```

# emerge system

Calculating system dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

Hat sich da was geändert, ging doc hfrüher?

Grüße

----------

## schachti

Du meinst sicher

```

emerge -e system
```

----------

## AROK

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du meinst sicher
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -e system
> ...

 

Richtig!

Ich sollte ins Bett gehen und morgen witermachen   :Confused: 

Und dabei emerge -e System laufen lassen. Oder?

----------

## schachti

Kann man machen - ich würde aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus erstmal die Hardware testen (zumindest war bei mir bei einem richtig kaputten System bisher so gut wie immer die HArdware schuld).

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Kann man machen - ich würde aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus erstmal die Hardware testen (zumindest war bei mir bei einem richtig kaputten System bisher so gut wie immer die HArdware schuld).

 

dann würden QT programme aber genausowenig laufen

----------

## franzf

Versuch einfach mal auf die alte Version (2.4.2) ohne eselect-fontconfig down zu graden. Das machst du mit

```
emerge -1 =fontconfig-2.4.2
```

bzw. kannst du dir auch alle fonconfig-Versionen >=2.5.0 masken:

```
echo ">=media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Das ist aber eine recht kurzsichtige Lösung, denn irgendwann fliegt die 2.4.2 aus dem portage.

Installier dir auf jeden die 2.4.2. Wenn dann alles wieder geht die neue Version drauf und mit den Angaben von eselect fontconfig list einen Bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org erstellen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

Danke soweit!

also 

```
emerge -e system
```

 ist problemlos durchgelaufen, hat aber nichts gebracht! 

Downgrade habe ich gemacht, hat auch nichts gebracht! 

lohnt ich ein 

```
emerge -e --deep firefox
```

 / bzw ein anderes Tool, das nicht geht gimp, etc? also firefox und alle Abhängigkeiten neu mergen? 

was kann ich noch machen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *AROK wrote:*   

> was kann ich noch machen?

 

hm benutzt du irgendwelchen "agressiven" cflags wie -ffast-math?

hast du nach dem downgrade mal ein revdeprebuild gemacht?

----------

## AROK

```

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache buildsyspkg -metadata-transfer"

```

revdep-rebuild hab ich danach gemacht, Konfigs auch geupdatet, und auch einen Neustart probiert.

----------

## 69719

Mach mal nen Memtest http://www.memtest.org/

----------

## AROK

```

emerge -e --deep firefox
```

hat 280 Pakete neu gebaut. Aber nichts gebracht. 

Hab jetzt insgesamt etwa 600 Pakete neu gebaut. Kann dann trotzdem ein HW-Defekt schuld sein, wäre dann dabei nicht auch was schief gegangen, immerhin hat der Rechner die ganz Nacht geschuftet.

Ich mache jetzt auf jeden Fall noch Memtest86 und fsck.

Ansonsten wieder ratlos...

Grüße

AROK

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich mache jetzt auf jeden Fall noch Memtest86 und fsck.
> 
> 

 

war leider erfolglos, keine Fehler beim Memtest!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

@AROK: Hast du schonmal hier nachgesehen, was -ftree-vectorize macht?

Dort steht nämlich, das alle Pakete sauber durch den GCC wandern, aber ziemlich oft Segfaults (aka Speicherzugriffsfehler) produzieren. Vielleicht solltest du einfach das Flag entfernen und dann nochmal alles durch den GCC scheuchen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## AROK

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi, 
> 
> @AROK: Hast du schonmal hier nachgesehen, was -ftree-vectorize macht? 
> ...

 

Da steht ja sogar, dass fontconfig damit nicht läuft.   :Embarassed:  Dumm von mir das flag zu nehmen, denke ich hab das damals nicht genug recherchiert, als ich es eingeschaltet hab   :Rolling Eyes: 

Und ich hab fontconfig ohne das neu compiliert und es läuft wieder alles  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank! Echt Genial wie gut ihr mir geholfen habt    :Cool: 

----------

## AROK

ccsm läuft noch nicht wieder, ich bau mal alles neu, wovon es abhängt...

----------

## musv

 *AROK wrote:*   

> war leider erfolglos, keine Fehler beim Memtest!

 

Na du bist ja komisch drauf. Also mir wär ein Bug im Programm, der eventuell mit der nächsten Variante gefixt wird, lieber als kaputter Speicher in meinem Rechner...

----------

## AROK

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *AROK wrote:*   war leider erfolglos, keine Fehler beim Memtest! 
> 
> Na du bist ja komisch drauf. Also mir wär ein Bug im Programm, der eventuell mit der nächsten Variante gefixt wird, lieber als kaputter Speicher in meinem Rechner...

 

Hast eigentlich recht   :Confused:  Mir wäre aber lieber gewesen zu wissen woran es liegt, als weiter zu suchen. Hatte eh nicht wirklich daran geglaubt, dass es am Speicher liegt, weil ja der ganz KDE Krempel lief und auch das compilieren vieler Pakete.

So oder so, jetzt läuft wieder alles. Auch ccsm.

Viele Grüße

AROK

----------

